# Outdoor Smartphone oder Motorola Motoluxe XT615 reparieren lassen



## Modders Vision (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Community!

Nachdem ich vergangenen Freitag bereits mein zweites Smartphone (Motorola Motoluxe XT615) zerstört habe, bin ich nun Start am überlegen, ob ich es noch reparieren lassen soll, oder ob ich mir gleich ein Outdoor Handy zulegen sollte. Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Könnt ihr mir da irgendwelche Modelleempfehlen, die Wasserdicht, Stoßfest und Staubdicht sind? Zudem fände ich es Top, wenn es ein Smartphone wäre, dass noch mit einer relativ relevanten Kamera ausgestattet ist 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da irgendwie helfen!

Grüße,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Hi,

Samsung Galaxy Xcover - Handys - ÜBERSICHT

Das hat mein Vater und war damit ganz zufrieden. Jetzt hat er nen Firmen IPHONE 4 und flucht nur noch^^

Ich hatte es auch schon ein paar mal in der Hand und kam gut zurecht. Mir ist bloss das Display zu klein, was aber normal ist, wenn man Besitzer des Desire HD und ONE X ist.

Kannst es dir ja mal anguggn.


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Oktober 2012)

Davon habe ich schon mal gehört, aber ich zweifle daran, dass es den Alltag, den ein Handy bei mir aushalten muss aushält. Meiner Meinung nach gehört das auch nicht in die Kategorie Outdoor. Da trete ich einmal drauf und schon ist es kaputt...
Wäre mir dann einfach zu schade für den Preis o.O


----------



## Abductee (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Motorola Defy+ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab ich einem Landwirt bei mir in der Firma empfohlen und der ist sehr glücklich damit.
Feldarbeiten oder Holzsägen, alles kein Problem, einmal mit der Druckluft drüber und es ist wieder sauber.
Eine Displayschutzfolie würd ich aber trotzdem empfehlen.


----------



## the.hai (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Ob ein Smartphone dann das richtige wäre?

In meiner Biwak-Zeit (Bundeswehr im Wald außer Kontrolle) hatte ich immer zwei Telefone. Eine Nokia Outdoorschleuder und ein Smartphone für "Drinnen".

Mein erstes Telefon war ein Siemens M35, das war noch OUTDOOR^^

http://www.bebetel.ch/Design/Assets/images/Mobiles/Siemens/Grosse_Bilder/Siemens_M35.jpg


P.S. Ich hab mal schnell paar Tests zum Defy+ überflogen, das kommt da ganz gut weg.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Das Defy ist gut vorallem weils auch Wasserdicht ist. 
Das M35 war ok aber das Nokia 5410i war richtig geil.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Die Defys sind tatsächlich ziemlich dicht.  Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen  

Darüber hinaus ist es auch recht robust gegen Stöße etc.,  und durch sein handliches Format auch aus Prinzip etwas formstabiler.


Defy  und Defy+  lassen sich übrigens jeweils um gut 200mhz übertakten,  sodass aus dem defy (800mhz serientakt) faktisch ein defy + wird.    das defy+  hab ich schon mit über 1,2Ghz gesehen ...    Nur falls es interessiert 

Darüber hinaus gibts eine Menge extrem netter Softwaremodifikationen ...


----------



## Per4mance (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Sonim stellt outdoortelefone her. weiss nur nicht ob dir sowas zussagt ist halt richtig outdoor.

ich würd mir da eher nen reines outdoor holen und nen normales für die guten tage.


----------



## cflies (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Habe mir ein Defy + als Zweithandy zum Angeln und Radfahren zugelegt und bin damit seit 5 Monaten sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Sonyericsson Xperia Active? Verkaufe zufällig mein altes  Bei Interesse PN )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBzJU_c_GoA


----------



## Computer Floh (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Sonyericsson Xperia Active? Verkaufe zufällig mein altes  Bei Interesse PN )
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBzJU_c_GoA


 
dann doch besser gleich den Nachfolger Xperia Go....

Xperia

Handhabung und Display sollen im Vergleich zum Xperia Active wesentlich besser sein!


----------



## Modders Vision (16. Oktober 2012)

Erst mal danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten!
Mit dem Motorola Defey, habe ich selber schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht, vor allem was die Wasserdichtheit angeht. Es ist auch recht stoßfest, jedoch bricht das Display trotz Gorilla Display recht schnell, da es nicht vertieft im Gehäuse liegt. Das Sond gefällt mir nicht wirklich so, das sieht schlicht und einfach nur unstabil aus - ich hatte eher an ein richtiges Outdoor Smartphone gedacht. Hierbei dachte ich an Firmen wie Sonim oder Utano Barrier gedacht.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Bruchresistenz hat nichts mit dem Gorilla Glas zu tun, relativ Bruchfrei wär ein Kunststoffglas.
Deswegen würd ich immer eine Schutzfolie installieren.


----------



## Modders Vision (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Klar, aber es gibt nunmal kein Smartphone mir Kunstoffglas... 
Aber ich kann ohne Touchscreen echt nicht mehr mit einem Handy umgehen...


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Anders gefragt, muss es überhaupt so wahnsinnig gut geschützt sein?
Ein Defy+ mit einer zusätzlichen Schutzhülle sollte doch einiges abkönnen.

Zum Beispiel:
http://www.amazon.de/igadgitz-Schwa...497Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350406390&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.de/igadgitz-Schwa...OL10/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1350406390&sr=8-7
http://www.amazon.de/MaryCom-QUALIT...517A/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1350406390&sr=8-8
http://www.amazon.de/SHOCKSOCK-HORI...H4/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1350406390&sr=8-11


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Die Leistungsfähigsten Modelle sind wohl das Sony Xperia Go und das Sony Xperia V; letzteres ist etwas leistungsfähiger aber auch größer.


----------



## Modders Vision (16. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm...
Auf was ich eigentlich mit dem ganzen hinaus will, ist ob ich mein altes Handy noch reparieren lassen soll (wird so c.a. 160€ kosten) und mir erst eine gute Schutzhülle dafür zulege (Aber welche Schutzhüllen würden da für mich in frage kommen?) und etwas besser auf das Handy aufpasse oder ob ich mir gleich ein richtiges Outdoor Handy kaufen soll, da das ja jetzt schon das zweite Handy ist, dass bei mir zu Bruch gegangen ist. Und noch etwas - meine Handys fliegen immer recht gerne 
Auf die Leistungsfähigkeit kommt es mir kaum an, da ich keine Apps besitze, die totale Ressourcen ziehen...


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

für den preis kannst dus doch neu kaufen?  

Wenn man einem Smartphone eine wirklich dicke Schutzhülle verpasst hält es meistens einiges aus, außer Wasser natürlich.  Und man sollte sich überlegen, wie man Kratzer auf dem Display vom Bedienen vermeidet (also nicht mit schlammigen Handschuhen bedienen  )


----------



## Modders Vision (16. Oktober 2012)

Also mit Kratzern auf dem Display hatte ich noch nie wirklich Probleme.
Das einzig brauchbare Case, was ich gefunden habe ist das http://www.noreve.com/langue/de/product/Lederschutzh_ue_lle_Motorola_Motoluxe_Tradition.htmlhier. Aber der Preis...


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Dafür kannst du es wirklich neu kaufen.
Motorola XT615 Motoluxe schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

http://www.amazon.de/mobilitii-Eleg...ZS/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1350421173&sr=8-21


----------



## Modders Vision (16. Oktober 2012)

Bis jetzt weis ich es noch noch genau, aber ich habe es schonmal eingeschickt und bekomme demnächst noch einen Kostenvoranschlag.
Danke für den Link 
Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen?


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Defy+
Hülle oder Tasche
Displayschutzfolie


----------



## Per4mance (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Kauf ne Hülle wo man sich um den Hals oder mit nem Karabiner festmachen kan.

was machst du eigendlich Outdoor ?


----------



## Berlin36 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Du willst ein Outdoor-Smartphone das dem Namen gerecht wird,
  dann nimm diese hier, es gibt nichts robusteres, die verbaute Technik ist ausreichend:

Outdoor-Smartphone


----------



## Modders Vision (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Was ich Outdoor mache ist eigentlich ganz simpel -ich fahre Freeride/Downhill und da muss das Handy immer in der Hosentasche mit, falls was passiert.
Und wie schon gesagt, lernen meine Handys gerne fliegen und da ist schon das ein oder andere Display zu bruch gegangen...
Wie schon gesagt, dachte ich eher an so ein Smartphone:


> Outdoor-Smartphone


Ich hatte dieses hier bis jetzt in meiner engeren Auswahl:
BARRIER T180 - utano outdoor
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Ich fahre ebenfalls Downhill und mein Handy überlebt in der Hosentasche.   Selbst Stürze in Bikeparks  etc. haben noch keinen einzigen Kratzer erzeugen können ...    

Wie kann es denn da überhaupt rausfliegen??


----------



## Modders Vision (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Es ist mir auch beim Freeriden noch nie Rausgeflogen, oder beschädigt worden. Bis jetzt haben meine Handys immer im Alltag schaden genommen.
Am besten wäre es wahrscheindlich, wenn ich erstmal mein Handy reparieren lasse und mir dann eine Schutzhülle in dieser Art kaufe 
Aber als nächstes Handy kaufe ich mir dann gleich ein richtiges Outdoor Handy, aber derzeit gibt es im Bereich Outdoor Smartphone leider noch nichts wirklich gutes...


----------



## m4g1c14n (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

caterpillar B10 ab 315€, wurde auch schon genannt


----------



## Modders Vision (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Super Outdoor Smartphone*

Ich schätze aber, dass ich mein Handy reparieren lass und mir dann eine geeignete Schutzhülle kaufe.
Und mir dann erst als nächstes Handy ein Outdoor Smartphone kaufen werde


----------



## Per4mance (17. Oktober 2012)

die richtigen outdoorhandys sind halt richtige klober. würde da nicht privat so rumlaufen wollen.

Kauf dir nen defy+ und ne Fette Hülle fürs grobe.



wo Fahr ihr immer. ich will mit'm MTB fahren anfangen hab schon nen hardtail. will eigendlich Mit Trails anfangen.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Oktober 2012)

Per4mance schrieb:


> wo Fahr ihr immer. ich will mit'm MTB fahren anfangen hab schon nen hardtail. will eigendlich Mit Trails anfangen.


 
das wird etwas abschweifen, sollen wir vielleicht mal einen MTB-Thread in der Rumpelkammer starten?   Gibt hier scheinbar doch einige Biker 

ich fahre hier meist nur in kleinen hügeln rum   wenn man mal zeit, geld, und eine tolle idee zur logistik hat gehts in den bikepark winterberg.



Edit:
(wer ist eigentlich Edit?)


Da isser:  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/241522-mountainbiker-thread.html#post4647914


----------



## Modders Vision (17. Oktober 2012)

Des is mir eigentlich egal ob ich mit so einem "Globigem" teil rum laufe - es hat nicht jeder und das ist auch das coole dran 
Und das war wirklich noch ein globiges Handy (des hat meine Mutter).


----------

